# boot secter corrupt



## jasonn20

I have a Gigabyte ga-ma790x-ud4p MB that I just update the bios to F9 (Add CPU Core Control option) ( update Raid\AHCI ROM ).  It completed and I rebooted.  My harddrive then disappeared would not boot but DOES show up in bios.  I ran recovery it stated at first i need to format first before i can use this drive.   I ran recovery again using different option it stated boot sector is corrupt.   It showed the data like in a defragmenter program but does not allow me to access it... ??

My plan was since I am going to buy a Phenom II 965 that I needed to update cpu code from F5 bios before I got rid of my current cpu.  Then I was planning on setting up my two harddrives in raid 0 installing vista pro 64 bit.  

Could this bios flash messed up my harddrive..  ??  It is the only thing that makes sense at this point...  ??


----------



## johnb35

Go to the hard drive makers web page and download the disk diagnostic utility for your model of hard drive.  This should fix the corruption on your hard drive.  

By the way, why did you create another thread on same issue?


----------



## jasonn20

I ruined that post....  thought i should start a new thread about this issue instead of the intial raid 0 ...




I can see my data but can not access it as is states unrecognizable file format....

Thanks I give it a go ...


----------



## tlarkin

If your RAID 0 crashed, bye bye data.  You must destroy the array and recreate it.  That is the nature of RAID 0.  Is that how your drives were configured, in RAID 0?

You can try to wipe the boot sector and see if the boot strap will recreate it...


----------



## johnb35

tlarkin said:


> If your RAID 0 crashed, bye bye data.  You must destroy the array and recreate it.  That is the nature of RAID 0.  Is that how your drives were configured, in RAID 0?
> 
> You can try to wipe the boot sector and see if the boot strap will recreate it...



I don't think he had created the raid yet. He was just asking about it.


----------



## tlarkin

I guess we will find out John


----------



## jasonn20

I downloaded the utility, burned it, then rebooted but would not boot from disk stated " no operating system found" 

No I have not set up raid 0


----------



## jasonn20

drive has passed the utility...  the harddrive test good ... 


 does not recognize an operating system though...


----------



## johnb35

jasonn20 said:


> drive has passed the utility...  the harddrive test good ...
> 
> 
> does not recognize an operating system though...



did you run the long test, or just the short test?


----------



## jasonn20

I ran it again now it say "cable test failed"  hmm..


----------



## johnb35

what utility did you download, can you give me the link?


----------



## jasonn20

http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=613&sid=3&lang=en

and 


http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=613&sid=30&lang=en

they will be highlighted ..


----------



## jasonn20

I swapped cables still says " cable test:write sector error!"


----------



## jasonn20

Test Option: QUICK TEST 
Model Number: WDC WD5000AAKS-00A7B0 
Unit Serial Number: WD-WMASY6828273 
Firmware Number: 01.03B01 
Capacity: 500.11 GB 
SMART Status: PASS 
Test Result: FAIL 
Test Error Code: 11-Cable Test::Write sector error! 
Test Time: 17:05:44, December 16, 2009 

Test Option: QUICK TEST 
Model Number: WDC WD5001AALS-00L3B2 
Unit Serial Number: WD-WMASY5109929 
Firmware Number: 01.03B01 
Capacity: 499.97 GB 
SMART Status: PASS 
Test Result: PASS 
Test Time: 17:09:44, December 16, 2009 


Test Option: QUICK TEST 
Model Number: WDC WD5000AAKS-00A7B0 
Unit Serial Number: WD-WMASY6828273 
Firmware Number: 01.03B01 
Capacity: 500.11 GB 
SMART Status: PASS 
Test Result: FAIL 
Test Error Code: 11-Cable Test::Write sector error! 
Test Time: 17:10:02, December 16, 2009 


Test Option: QUICK TEST 
Model Number: WDC WD5000AAKS-00A7B0 
Unit Serial Number: WD-WMASY6828273 
Firmware Number: 01.03B01 
Capacity: 500.11 GB 
SMART Status: PASS 
Test Result: FAIL 
Test Error Code: 11-Cable Test::Write sector error! 
Test Time: 17:12:06, December 16, 2009


----------



## johnb35

Ignore that error, other users are getting the same error as well.


----------



## jasonn20

I am a retard, forgot I swapped cables so i selected the wrong harddrive..

running extended test now..  

Harddrive cannot be running any applications or you will get this fail condition..  

Dang 40min to run this test...    

I was going no setting up my new case today but .. crap this has me worried that the info I was starting to backup for a raid 0 reformat is lost..

what do you think about this....   http://bootmaster.filerecovery.biz/recover_boot_sector.html    .... think I might try it next ..


----------



## jasonn20

Test Option: EXTENDED TEST 
Model Number: WDC WD5001AALS-00L3B2 
Unit Serial Number: WD-WMASY5109929 
Firmware Number: 01.03B01 
Capacity: 499.97 GB 
SMART Status: PASS 
Test Result: PASS 
Test Time: 17:58:16, December 16, 2009 

harddrive test good ..


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

jasonn20 said:


> I have a Gigabyte ga-ma790x-ud4p MB that I just update the bios to F9 (Add CPU Core Control option) ( update Raid\AHCI ROM ).  It completed and I rebooted.  My harddrive then disappeared would not boot but DOES show up in bios.  I ran recovery it stated at first i need to format first before i can use this drive.   I ran recovery again using different option it stated boot sector is corrupt.   It showed the data like in a defragmenter program but does not allow me to access it... ??
> 
> My plan was since I am going to buy a Phenom II 965 that I needed to update cpu code from F5 bios before I got rid of my current cpu.  Then I was planning on setting up my two harddrives in raid 0 installing vista pro 64 bit.
> 
> Could this bios flash messed up my harddrive..  ??  It is the only thing that makes sense at this point...  ??



I had the SAME problem 1 year ago.The BOOT SECTOR can disappear for no reason sometimes and that sucks I know.Anyway to solve your problem WITHOUT losing ANY of your data,Windows OS and settings,do the following:

-Plug the formatted USB HDD in your computer.The USB HDD MUST be the same or bigger size then the HDD inside of your copmputer
-Boot from the Ubuntu 9.04 CD and choose the first option called "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer"
-After the CD has booted up and you see the Ubuntu desktop,go to "Places"->"Computer" and then go into your computer's HDD which won't boot.In it select ALL the items and then right click on any of them and then click "Cut"
-Now go back and enter into the USB HDD.In it create the new folder and call it "CLONE".Now go into that folder "CLONE" and there right click with your mouse and click "Paste"
-The MOVING process will start and it can take a very long time so let it finish!
-After the MOVING process is finished,close the window,then shut down the Ubuntu by going on "Live session user"->"Shutdown"->"Shutdown"
-After the Ubuntu is almost shutted down,its CD is automatically ejected.So take out that Ubuntu CD and press the Enter button on your keyboard and the computer will shut down.Leave it like that for about 1 minute...After one minute,UNPLUG YOUR USB HDD!
-Now turn on your computer,open the CD/DVD-ROM tray and put in the EXACTLY SAME WINDOWS XP CD WITH WHICH YOU HAVE INSTALLED YOUR WINDOWS XP BEFORE!!!If its not Windows XP then put in the EXACTLY SAME CD OR DVD FROM WHICH YOU HAVE INSTALLED YOUR WINDOWS OS BEFORE!
-Now go into the BIOS and set your CD/DVD-ROM drive to be the first device to boot from and set your computer's HDD to be the second device to boot from.Save BIOS changes and restart your computer...
-The Windows CD or DVD will start booting.When you get to the screen with the partitions on your computer's HDD,delete ALL the partitions,create just ONE partition that uses the entire HDD and install Windows OS on it.By the way if the OS is Windows XP then for the format choose the option called "Format the partition using the NTFS file system"!
-After the format process is complete and after you have FULLY installed Windows operating system,DO NOT INSTALL ANYTHING NOW!Just take out your Windows OS CD or DVD,put in the Ubuntu 9.04 CD again and shut down your computer!!!
-After your computer has shutted down,plug that USB HDD in your computer again,turn on your computer and again boot from that Ubuntu CD just like before.Again of course choose the first option called "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer".When the Ubuntu is fully booted up and when you see the Ubuntu desktop,again go to "Places"->"Computer",then go into your computers's HDD.In it select all the items and right click on any of them and then click "Move to Trash"->"Delete All".After all the items are deleted,go back and then go into your USB HDD,then go into that folder called "CLONE" and in it choose all the items and right click on any of them with your right mouse click and then click "Copy".Now go back and again go back and enter into your computer's HDD again and in it go right mouse click and click "Paste" button.
-The copying process has started and it can take a very long time so let it finish!!!
-After the copying process is finished,close the window,then shut down the Ubuntu by going on "Live session user"->"Shutdown"->"Shutdown"
-After the Ubuntu is almost shutted down,its CD is automatically ejected.So take out that Ubuntu CD and press the Enter button on your keyboard and the computer will shut down.
-After your computer has shutted down,UNPLUG THE USB HDD,turn on your computer and VIOLA!Windows boots up again 





Cheers!


----------



## jasonn20

appreciate the advice but would i be better to run a disk recovery wizard ...


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

If you don't want to lose your Windows OS,all the files and settings do as I said lol.Because disk recovery will format everything...I mean if you are doing that from your RECOVERY CD.
I know that my way sounds complicated,but it really isn't 

Anyway your choice mate


----------



## jasonn20

I'll check it out thanks....   

I am glad that information is there and a good chance it will be able to be recovered.


I moved all my important files to this harddrive because I was backing it all up.  I was planning on reformatting but not before I got my stuff...  

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jasonn20

Hey I am in ubuntu went to places > computer but do not see my files...  there is my cd/dvd drive and a filesystem as choices.   may need some clarification 

thanks .. 

drive c: should show up right ??


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

It MUST be there.Are you sure you are using Ubuntu version 9.04???
You can download the ISO image file from here:

http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Ubuntu-Jaunty-Jackalope-Download-43130.html

Choose the first location called "Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) Alternate i386 (ISO)" and download that.After that just burn that ISO image file to your CD.


----------



## tlarkin

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I had the SAME problem 1 year ago.The BOOT SECTOR can disappear for no reason sometimes and that sucks I know.Anyway to solve your problem WITHOUT losing ANY of your data,Windows OS and settings,do the following:
> 
> -Plug the formatted USB HDD in your computer.The USB HDD MUST be the same or bigger size then the HDD inside of your copmputer
> -Boot from the Ubuntu 9.04 CD and choose the first option called "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer"
> -After the CD has booted up and you see the Ubuntu desktop,go to "Places"->"Computer" and then go into your computer's HDD which won't boot.In it select ALL the items and then right click on any of them and then click "Cut"
> -Now go back and enter into the USB HDD.In it create the new folder and call it "CLONE".Now go into that folder "CLONE" and there right click with your mouse and click "Paste"
> -The MOVING process will start and it can take a very long time so let it finish!
> -After the MOVING process is finished,close the window,then shut down the Ubuntu by going on "Live session user"->"Shutdown"->"Shutdown"
> -After the Ubuntu is almost shutted down,its CD is automatically ejected.So take out that Ubuntu CD and press the Enter button on your keyboard and the computer will shut down.Leave it like that for about 1 minute...After one minute,UNPLUG YOUR USB HDD!
> -Now turn on your computer,open the CD/DVD-ROM tray and put in the EXACTLY SAME WINDOWS XP CD WITH WHICH YOU HAVE INSTALLED YOUR WINDOWS XP BEFORE!!!If its not Windows XP then put in the EXACTLY SAME CD OR DVD FROM WHICH YOU HAVE INSTALLED YOUR WINDOWS OS BEFORE!
> -Now go into the BIOS and set your CD/DVD-ROM drive to be the first device to boot from and set your computer's HDD to be the second device to boot from.Save BIOS changes and restart your computer...
> -The Windows CD or DVD will start booting.When you get to the screen with the partitions on your computer's HDD,delete ALL the partitions,create just ONE partition that uses the entire HDD and install Windows OS on it.By the way if the OS is Windows XP then for the format choose the option called "Format the partition using the NTFS file system"!
> -After the format process is complete and after you have FULLY installed Windows operating system,DO NOT INSTALL ANYTHING NOW!Just take out your Windows OS CD or DVD,put in the Ubuntu 9.04 CD again and shut down your computer!!!
> -After your computer has shutted down,plug that USB HDD in your computer again,turn on your computer and again boot from that Ubuntu CD just like before.Again of course choose the first option called "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer".When the Ubuntu is fully booted up and when you see the Ubuntu desktop,again go to "Places"->"Computer",then go into your computers's HDD.In it select all the items and right click on any of them and then click "Move to Trash"->"Delete All".After all the items are deleted,go back and then go into your USB HDD,then go into that folder called "CLONE" and in it choose all the items and right click on any of them with your right mouse click and then click "Copy".Now go back and again go back and enter into your computer's HDD again and in it go right mouse click and click "Paste" button.
> -The copying process has started and it can take a very long time so let it finish!!!
> -After the copying process is finished,close the window,then shut down the Ubuntu by going on "Live session user"->"Shutdown"->"Shutdown"
> -After the Ubuntu is almost shutted down,its CD is automatically ejected.So take out that Ubuntu CD and press the Enter button on your keyboard and the computer will shut down.
> -After your computer has shutted down,UNPLUG THE USB HDD,turn on your computer and VIOLA!Windows boots up again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!




While very informative and very well written post it seems a bit much.  You can simply download free DOS from www.bootdisk.com and boot off a DOS disk and run one command:



		Code:
	

fdisk /mbr


Reboot and your have a new master boot record and all is well.  Unless you are running Vista or Windows 7, they no longer use the boot.ini file so you need to use a different approach.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

tlarkin said:


> While very informative and very well written post it seems a bit much.  You can simply download free DOS from www.bootdisk.com and boot off a DOS disk and run one command:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> fdisk /mbr
> 
> 
> Reboot and your have a new master boot record and all is well.  Unless you are running Vista or Windows 7, they no longer use the boot.ini file so you need to use a different approach.



Well first of all thank you for saying that my post is well written even thought I wrote it as fast as I could  Anyway I really respect people like you because you don't insolt anyone for no reason 
As for this "fdisk /mbr" I agree with you.That is MUCH faster and easier way to do this,but the reason why I told him my way is because in many cases creating the new MBR just won't work.I used the MBR option from the XP Recovery Console for many times and ONLY FEW TIMES it worked.Oh man you have no idea how angry I was back then
Anyway lets let him try your way first.If it doesnt work,he will try my way.


----------



## tlarkin

No worries man, but in my experience I don't really suggest anyone use Linux unless they are willing to learn it.  Otherwise you will have them blowing up your phone and email all the time with so many questions.  I know, you teach a man to fish you feed him for life, but I am not a teacher hehe.

Now if they are willing to learn, then I am all about it.  Linux confuses a lot of people.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

tlarkin said:


> No worries man, but in my experience I don't really suggest anyone use Linux unless they are willing to learn it.  Otherwise you will have them blowing up your phone and email all the time with so many questions.  I know, you teach a man to fish you feed him for life, but I am not a teacher hehe.
> 
> Now if they are willing to learn, then I am all about it.  Linux confuses a lot of people.



Nah lol COPY / PASTE isnt that hard even in Linux


----------



## tlarkin

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Nah lol COPY / PASTE isnt that hard even in Linux



sure, but knowing what is being copy and pasted is a whole different thing.

Example: (do not copy and paste this as it is a destructive command)


		Code:
	

sudo rm -rf /*


I see plenty of code posted on forums that has all sorts of security holes in it.  Like when people say, do chmod -R 777, or something of the like.


----------



## canivari

try to do:
boot from windows XP CD
enter to recover
write on the commandprompt window:
fixmbr
press enter


----------



## StrangleHold

What OS are you running. If its XP, I havent updated to F9 yet but by default the board use to default the SATA in Native IDE mode. If F9 changed that to AHCI mode it wont boot if your running XP. Go in the bios and set it back to Native mode if thats the case.


----------



## jasonn20

Alright...  I took this harddrive to a guy who recovers data.  He told me he was not able to get it to recognize and that the disk was not spinning or something on the HDD circuit board was bad. 

..  I have tinkered with it and got it to install the trial ubuntu and it passed WD HDDtest.  My bios recognizes it but says no operating system.  In my othr HDD OS it shows up and when I click on it says it needs to be formated before it can be used.   Disk not spinning ??  Why would it pass WD tests?


----------



## jasonn20

My bios settings are correct and I am able to get my other HDD to work fine on both sata ports.  This is just very strange it was working perfect then I did this bios flash restarted and nothing.  It appeared the flash completed but i still have 5a bios ..??? Could a bad flash damage a HDD?  Any one else have the new f9 bios?


----------



## jasonn20

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> It MUST be there.Are you sure you are using Ubuntu version 9.04???
> You can download the ISO image file from here:
> 
> http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Ubuntu-Jaunty-Jackalope-Download-43130.html
> 
> Choose the first location called "Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) Alternate i386 (ISO)" and download that.After that just burn that ISO image file to your CD.



Yes, I used the correct version..


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

If you have done any bad changes to your HDD BEFORE doing the proceedure I described you before then no wonder why you do not see your HDD in the Ubuntu OS...


----------



## jasonn20

The HDD was on it's way out and the ubuntu thing was the first thing I tried.  It would not open the HDD because it was not spinning.  HDD is dead

 For clarification, I have updated to F9 bios without having any troubles using my other HDD. 
 I did buy a new case and recently swapped the components so maybe it got thumped in the wrong way.   I am sending it back since warranty ends  Jan. 22.  It is not spinning and is completly dead now.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

jasonn20 said:


> The HDD was on it's way out and the ubuntu thing was the first thing I tried.  It would not open the HDD because it was not spinning.  HDD is dead
> 
> For clarification, I have updated to F9 bios without having any troubles using my other HDD.
> I did buy a new case and recently swapped the components so maybe it got thumped in the wrong way.   I am sending it back since warranty ends  Jan. 22.  It is not spinning and is completly dead now.



HDD is dead?!! :O
Ouch man!I know that feeling.


----------

